# Just letting everyone know Hemi flew away last night :(



## Hemiboy007 (May 11, 2013)

even with clipped wings ( the vets way) hemi flew away and im so incredibly devasted. Ive barely talked today.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i'm terribly sorry to hear that, but please, take a look at this thread and see if it will be of any help for you

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32916


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm sorry, I can't imagine having one of mine fly away  I hope someone finds him and is able to return him to you


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm sorry 
Please don't give up searching!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm SO sorry 

Quite a few people have found their birds so please don't think its hopeless


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry








I have hope that you will find him!


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry! Please don't give up searching! He might be close by.


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Ohh no! 
I am sorry, don't give up hope! I hope you will find him!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I know what you mean - my Tony flew away spring this year, I thought his wings were trimmed enough. We found him though, two days later. Don't give up. They usually stay around at first. Play cockatiel sounds for him, he might be attracted to it and come back. Candy was flock calling and that kept Tony close to our neighborhood.
I wish you all the best, I know how you feel...


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry! Don't give up - if you can put a cage outside with food, water, and the door open and he's around he may find it?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

What? That's terrible.

Good luck in finding him, we got your back


----------



## imonroe66 (Sep 15, 2012)

Please don't give up. Joey flew away in September and I got her back a week later. I had put up flyers in our local grocery store. A family found Joey in their backyard where she was almost eaten by their dog and cat. They brought her into their house and kept her until one evening they saw the flyer in the store. So please keep on searching. Joeys was able to fly really good when she got away but she stayed around in the neighborhood. The family that found her, was three blocks down from my house. I also called the local animal shelter. They kept a note and picture of her also in case somebody would find her. I wish you the best in finding your birdie. I know it is very heartbreaking.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry. We have had two tiels fly away -- the first was Pineapple, who had been desperate to escape for a long time and who flew so high we couldn't get her down even though we could call out to her and hear her for about 48 hours (we think she did not want to come back, she was a very very unhappy bird). We told the neighbors to look out for her and we kept searching but we never found her.

HOWEVER. On a much happier note, our Georgia flew away unexpectedly a few weeks after Pineapple escaped, and we got her back! This involved me begging our neighbors to let me climb onto their roof to retrieve her... they didn't want me to at first because I think they thought they'd be liable if I fell off the roof! But finally I got up there and poor scared Georgia was so petrified of being in an unfamiliar place that she let me pick her right up and take her home.

Best of luck. It sounds like your Hemi loves you and very much wants to come home. And if he is clipped, chances are that he will have a tough time getting very far.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I am so sorry! You must be devastated   
Don't give up, there are so many success stories with happy endings... I hope you will be reunited soon!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Post lost posters up at your vet office...Hemi may make it back to you! Don't give up hope. But even if a bird has clipped wings that doesn't mean that they can't fly, they just have to work harder at it. He could come back!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

We got Charlie (Cockatiel) back after 3 days of him being out. Try and stay positive, that is the main thing, and do everything you can. People have got their bird back days, sometimes weeks, and sometimes years later, so even if you don’t get him back in the next couple of days, don’t think that is the end of it, it is a matter of getting the word around, and continuing to keep up with it. 

Post a lost ad on www.gumtree.com.au, and both of these Parrotalert: http://www.parrotalert.com/ 911parrotalert: http://www.911parrotalert.com/. 

Someone sent me a message with this information (below) when I lost one of my Cockatiels. 



> LOST BIRD HELP
> This info was posted on facebook by Ellen Kessler and I saved it so I could pass it on to people searching for lost birds - I do not know who actually wrote this info.
> 
> Part 1:
> ...


Hope he is back home safely with you soon. He may land on someones shoulder, or someone may spot him somewhere and get him, you never know.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't give up. Many people do get their lost birds back. Thinking of you, and sending hopeful thoughts your way. *hug*


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

don't give up trying to find him, go out and look everyday, leave his cage out with food, etc. He may be hiding very well in a tree for shelter. I clip my birds wing very short so they have no choice but to coast to the floor if they try to fly. Sometimes breeders and vets just don't clip well enough to stop them from getting height. Just keep looking, he may be closer than you think, especially with clipped wings. Do you have a lot of trees around you??


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree with everyone else here. Don't give up!! It's not freezing yet, there's plenty of food out there, and cockatiels have a natural tendency to stay up as high as they can. Maybe someone took him in. My sister lost her pet bird not long ago, and they found him in a tree, calling for her. Look around, ask around, put up flyers with a reward, inform the local shelter and police station, and leave his cage out with food like someone said. There's a big chance of success! Once he's out, he's in an unknown environment. He's never bound to travel far!!

I REALLY hope you find him.  Please keep us updated!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

So sorry that is terrible! 

Sorry if you mentioned this already in thread, but how did he manage to fly away? 

I would put a LOT of posters all over your neighborhood. This is what my uncle did many yrs ago when his tiel flew away... his neighbor actually found him! Turns out he was hanging around in his yard.


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2013)

Im so sorry for you- and Hemi. I lost my little Tweetie bird about 10 years ago and it was devastating. Don't give up hope! Lots of good advice on this thread- I know you'll find him!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi dont give up hope Hemi could be near you I sincerely hope you find him-Sending all my best vibes.Good luck Hugs and kisses from Brazil


----------



## Carrie88 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm so so sorry. I lost my cockatiel in April, she flew away and it truly is devastating. I felt so much pain, didnt eat, didnt sleep for properly for ages.

Sadly I never got her back. I put posters everywhere!! Did posts on facebook. Did posts in newspapers. Rang every vets in the area. Went searching in the morning at sunrise and sunset every day for 2 weeks. I did everything I could to find my Charlie. I had so many calls from people who thought they'd seen him or had found cockatiels that they thought were Charlie.

Its been 6 months and I still get upset thinking about her. I understand what youre feeling but I am crossing my fingers that your little bird comes back to you and you have a success story.


----------



## Peach's Mom (Oct 31, 2013)

Have you tried putting his cage outside where he flew off from?


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm terribly sorry to read Hemi has flown off. I do hope you find him.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't know if anyone suggested this in this thread yet (sorry I'm so busy didn't have time to read all of it). I would also contact local animal shelters. My dog ran away once and I called shelter and they snatched my dog up!

Call ALL animal shelters that might possibly have your tiel. Keeping fingers crossed you find him!


----------



## Hemiboy007 (May 11, 2013)

Hi guys thanks for all your love and advice! I haven't found hemi  but I did get an email from a lady saying she found a cockatiel and it could be hemi she asked me to describe him but she never got back to me even after I emailed her three times so I believe she has him! Thanks or all the love it means heaps


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Hemiboy this is good news in a way because if she has your baby she will have to surrender it to you sooner or later. 
But maybe she is not replying because your description doesn't match the bird she has. 
I hope with all my heart that she does have Hemi and the two of you will be reunited soon! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2013)

Do a trace on her phone number using http://peoplefinders.com/ to get her address and full name as well as other info.

I use this site all the time to trace cell numbers. I would call the police saying this woman stile your bird. I would be p*ssed!! 

Good luck

EDIT: Sorry I misread your post, thought she called you rather than email =( Email her from different email address. Maybe the email bounced or whatnot.


----------



## Denvers Mom (Dec 11, 2013)

My first bird I had back in the 80's got loose and flew straight up to the top of the tallest pine tree in our back yard. I cried and called my husband at work to come and get her. He wondered how he could get up there bc the lowest branch was so high up. I had my binoculers so I could she was very scared. But I was afraid that if he went up there she would fly off scared. So I had him to wait until dark(I was watching her every minute until) so she couldnt see him and he could get her. He climbed up and had a hat light on and I think the brightness helped bc he just picked her up and she didnt fly off. But she bit him real hard(he hated my bird). he said if it wasnt for me he would leave her up there. Anyway he wondered how he was going to hold her and climb down. So he wrapped her in his shirt and dropped her down to me. It was very far up there so when she landed in my hands she bounced out into a bush. But my hand broke her fall and she was fine. I was so happy. She looked so relieved to be back in her cage. I dont think she ever wanted out again, lol

I hope you get HEMI back. But if not I hope wherever she is she is being taken care of.


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2013)

Sweet baby. Sending you both my love and prayers. I lost my sweet Tweety bird 10 years ago. I miss him. How can a sweet tame beautiful cockatiel not be found and loved? Even if you don't reconnect- someone will find & love your baby


----------

